# What Is The Name Of The Grandfather Of Guru Nanak Dev Ji?



## harjaspal (Jul 6, 2008)

Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

I Want To Know The Name Of Grandfather Of Guru Nanak Dev Ji, The Father Of Shri Mehta Kalu Alias Mehta Kalyan Dass.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 6, 2008)

Harjaspal ji

A quick check and I am unable to find your answer. Soul_Jyot ji, moderator and respected forum member may know the answer to this. However, you might also Google the historian Macauliffe who wrote extensively about Guru Nanak in the 19 th Century using contemporary and ancient Sikh historical documents. If the answer is not there, it may not be known. I will look this up later on.

*See Next Post*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 6, 2008)

Fateh! Harjaspal ji, I have found it right where I thought it would be. Here is the name of Guru Nanak's paternal grandfather. Guru Nanak's grandfather was named Shiv Ram.

_"In this retreat was born Guru Nanak, the founder of the Sikh religion. His birth took place on the third day of the light half of the month of Baisakh (April-May) in the year 1526 of the Vikramaditya era, corresponding to A.D. 1469. As to the month in which he was born there are strange diversities of statement, which we shall subsequently notice. Guru Nanak's father was Kalu of the Bedi[1] section of the Khatri caste. He was by profession a village accountant, but added the practice of agriculture to this avocation. Kalu's father was Shiv Ram and his mother Banarasi. Kalu had one brother called Lalu, of whom little is known besides his name. Kalu was married to Tripta, daughter of Rama, a native of the Manjha[2] country. Tripta had a brother called Krishan, of whom history is as silent as of Lalu. Tripta bore to Kalu one daughter, Nanaki, and one son, Nanak. Nanaki married Jai Ram, a revenue official of high repute at Sultanpur, which is in the present native state of Kapurthala, and was then the capital of the Jalandhar Doab." The Sikh Religion, Volume 1._

At this link http://www.sacred-texts.com/skh/tsr1/index.htm

My source is Macauliffe's History of the Sikh Religion, and Volume 1 has been scanned for the Internet.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a detailed Family tree of the Sikh Gurus..
Enjoy the "fruits" of this tree...

Gyani Jarnail singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 7, 2008)

just  a related comment.
SIKHS and GURMATT doesnt attach an iota of importance to "family/descent/lineage/etc etc etc"
Gurgadhi was passed on on MERIT..to the most qualified.
Guur nanak ji REJECTED BOTH his blood sons...so did Guru Angad Ji..so did Guru Amardass Ji.
From Guur Ramdass ji gurgadhi did pass on among the FAMILY..but the Criterion still remained MERIT...not age/seniority/physical build/etc etc..Eldest Prithi Chand was rejected in favour of Youngest Guru Arjun Ji...elder Ram rai was rejected in favour of 8 year old Guru harkishan ji....
and finally Gurgadhi was passed to GURU GRANTH JI.

Its just a matter of "history" nothing more.

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 7, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> just  a related comment.
> SIKHS and GURMATT doesnt attach an iota of importance to "family/descent/lineage/etc etc etc"
> Gurgadhi was passed on on MERIT..to the most qualified.
> Guur nanak ji REJECTED BOTH his blood sons...so did Guru Angad Ji..so did Guru Amardass Ji.
> ...



Yes respected Gyani ji, lineage is just a matter of history and nothing more. But - THANK YOU FOR THIS. When piecing together the sense of so many historical events this diagram is enormously helpful. So now I can make a xerox copy and keep it inside of different books to refer to when reading. This is a WoW, definitely. :star:


----------



## Canuck Singh (Jul 20, 2008)

I find much of Sikh history quite elusive as to its accuracy. I wonder why the Lord has created such differences within the Sikh nation, as many things to the outsider remain unclear, but in my heart remain clear. Such a debate this is.


----------

